# Grain Free FROMM or Canine Caviar



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

It seems that a LOT of pups are eating FROMM... 
Are they eating the Grain Free formulas??
Which are their favorites?

Has anybody tried the Canine Caviar??


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I have recently started feeding Fromm we are feeding grain free but this is basically a trial as maizy is a very itchy dog im trying a few different things to try and eliminate if she has allergies etc.

If your dog isnt allergic to grain then you can feed any of them grain free and grain inclusive! If i find that maizy is the same on both i will rotate between both ranges.

We have just finished a bag of Grain free game bird which she loved and are just about to start on a bag of surf and turf.

The protein content is higher in the grain free from 29%-30 ish % which some people think is too much for a maltese, others think it is fine. The grain inclusive are lower in protein more 22% ish i think hence why alot of people rotate between them.

You can rotate between the Fromm four star without having to mix the food as it has the same basic components which is a massive plus!!

I have noticed in 2months of using it maizys fur is sooooo much softer and more managable and has alot more shine!


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info.!!

Riley had a reaction to the grains in the Chicken A La Veg and Pork & Applesauce. I LOVE the company and they have Great Customer Service and helped me through the whole ordeal.

He has been eating grain free Canine Caviar since August 2nd and I am Crazy about the food and how well he has been doing on it. But not so sure about the Customer Service!! I had had some questions for Canine Caviar due to some information I had been given from one of the stores that carry it. I actually had posted my concerns and questions on theirr facebook page. There was a conversation going between three of us and after all was said and done, they Deleted the Posting. _The store was actually following the Post and emailed me asking if I had deleted it._ I had not and didn't even know that they had. I then posted asking them if they had deleted that conversation and they lied and said: NO! They kept insisting that I call them or send an email. They then deleted that Post, as well.
I have emailed them and I know of some other people who have sent them an email will no reply.

As the manager of the store emailed me:
[I told my assistant manager that “_*They are idiots who just so happen to make a phenomenal food that’s easy to digest*_”]

I am good to go on food right now, but thought I would get some reviews on the grain free FROMM. I have plenty of time to decide whether or not I will try it in his rotation once he has finished this bag.


----------



## bamatide (Oct 12, 2012)

For anyone interested, word from a Fromm rep is that they are developing a single-protein, allergy-specific line in the near future. From what I understand, its going to lower in protein than the GF line, but more limited in ingredients than the other 4Star foods. 

Might be something to look out for with the allergy pups.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

bamatide said:


> For anyone interested, word from a Fromm rep is that they are developing a single-protein, allergy-specific line in the near future. From what I understand, its going to lower in protein than the GF line, but more limited in ingredients than the other 4Star foods.
> 
> Might be something to look out for with the allergy pups.


That's good to hear, a lot of us were asking them about it. I feed the four star and rotate formulas.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

:blush:


bamatide said:


> For anyone interested, word from a Fromm rep is that they are developing a single-protein, allergy-specific line in the near future. From what I understand, its going to lower in protein than the GF line, but more limited in ingredients than the other 4Star foods.
> 
> Might be something to look out for with the allergy pups.


 
Ohhh I will definitely have to keep my eyes out for that!! :chili:
Although Riley has been doing Unbelievably well with the 
Canine Caviar.... No eye goop whatsoever... his skin is
completely clear and he literally Shrieks and does "Circles"
when it is mealtime... he has Never done that with any food!!
I just with the company was a little more responsive to their 
customers. :blush:


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Well Riley was all excited for meal time... Went running into the 
kitchen full speed... all excited!!!! Ate it all down and has been 
happy all night. He's been eating it since Aug. 2nd and is still
just as thrilled about it as he was then. 

Looks like I will be sticking with the Canine Caviar and
just hope I don't have to deal with their customer service...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you see this thread?

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/123389-coupon-free-bag-fromms.html


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Did you see this thread?
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/123389-coupon-free-bag-fromms.html



Yes! THANKS!! 

Hmmmmmm

I guess it couldn't hurt to use it and try it out.....
My sister has a few border collies so if Riley doesn't do we'll
On it I could always give it to her!!


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Tyson loves the Fromm Surf and Turf. Linda


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

bamatide said:


> For anyone interested, word from a Fromm rep is that they are developing a single-protein, allergy-specific line in the near future. From what I understand, its going to lower in protein than the GF line, but more limited in ingredients than the other 4Star foods.
> 
> Might be something to look out for with the allergy pups.


A friend asked them this question in their FaceBook page and they 
just said that this information is untrue...


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Soooo Glad I decided to stick with Canine Caviar...
Riley's results say it all...

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...eats/128209-canine-caviar-6-months-later.html


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

For some reason, Giovanni has been gaining weight on grain-free Buffalo and Fromm. Not sure if that is the reason, but I don't think he has allergies, so went back to regular Fromm. Gio has had the chicken/veggie and the Duck/Sweet Potato and likes them both!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Grain free foods are higher in Protein. If you compare foods that are not grain free, some do have a lower protein value. I switched from BB Grain free back to Longevity because Chrissy was gaining weight. Also, the BB Grain free was higher in calories too.


----------

